# To all 200sx fans



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

man these cars kick ass. this was my first car and still is my best running car. not to mention fun to cruise around in. 
i really wanna get back into working on this thing. its just been sitting in my backyard for a year or 2 now and i went to start it up today and it cranked right over and started on a dime. 
has anyone attempted major mods on these cars since i've been out of the loop?
i would really like to do a ka24de swap and start a build from there but i'm not computer electrical savvy at all what so ever. i can do basic electrical/soldering but i have never done a swap before in my life.... and i think all the wiring would be a nightmare..... but i dunno. 
let me know whats up
chris


----------

